# Services 1939



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello hello,

Just took arrival of a "Services" 1939 with a picture of Goofy on it. Second disney Services I've seen, but happy to get one in my collection. As to previous discussions pertaining to the authenticity of the models, I believe I have a dealbreaker. While it was possible someone may have remarked the dial (Although this would seem to be a waste of time), I don't think they would've marked the mechanism.

Also, got a camera that doesn't hate me now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Regox said:


> Hello hello,
> 
> Just took arrival of a "Services" 1939 with a picture of Goofy on it. Second disney Services I've seen, but happy to get one in my collection. As to previous discussions pertaining to the authenticity of the models, I believe I have a dealbreaker. While it was possible someone may have remarked the dial (Although this would seem to be a waste of time), I don't think they would've marked the mechanism.
> 
> Also, got a camera that doesn't hate me now.


Nice looking watch, I still don`t know about these Disney Services, I`ll be sending some watches down to Steve Burrage and I`ll ask him about them. As too the `dealbreaker` do you mean it has `Disney` stamped on the movement or are your referring to *"Services" Watch Co., Ltd. ? :huh:*

Whatever is the case, still an interesting addition to the collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Regox (Oct 19, 2011)

It has: "Services Watch co ltd" on the top of the backplate in the photo


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d noticed that, no question it is a Services :yes:

of course this all could just be a sneaky ploy by myself to make you let the watch go so I can nab it for my collection


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice , ive never seen one of these before :thumbup:


----------

